# O Fortuna Misheard Lyrics



## Alex (23/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/15)

Alex said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (9/8/15)

Omfg. I'm crying. Thanks :'D

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## deepest (9/8/15)

Haha awesome ☺

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/15)

Ow my goodnesss!!!!


----------



## johan (9/8/15)

Carl Orff's Carmina Burana will never sound the same to me again!

Here's the real lyrics:

*Contents*

Fortuna Imperatrix Mundi (Fortune, Empress of the World)
1. O Fortuna
2. Fortune plango vulnera

I. Primo vere (In Springtime)
3. Veris leta facies (No strings and only a small chorus)
4. Omnia sol temperat
5. Ecce gratum

 Uf dem anger (On the Lawn)
6. Tanz
7. Floret silva nobilis (Small and large choruses)
8. Chramer, gip die varwe mir (Small and large choruses) [German]
9. Reie [German]
10. Were diu werlt alle min [German]

II. In Taberna (In the Tavern)
11. Estuans interius
12. Olim lacus colueram (No violins used)
13. Ego sum abbas (Only percussion and brass with chorus)
14. In taberna quando sumus

III. Cour d'amours (The Court of Love)
15. Amor volat undique (Boys chorus with soprano)
16. Dies, nox et omnia
17. Stetit puella
18. Circa mea pectora
19. Si puer cum puellula
20. Veni, veni, venias (Double chorus with 2 pianos & 6 percussionists)
21. In truitina
22. Tempus est iocundum (2 pianos, percussion and all vocalists except tenor)
23. Dulcissime

 Blanziflor et Helena (Blanziflor and Helena)
24. Ave formosissima (Three glockenspiels with independent parts)

 Fortuna Imperatrix Mundi (Fortune, Empress of the World)
25. O Fortuna (Fortune, Empress of the World)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

Alex said:


>



loved that


----------

